# First Hiking Video



## TheHikingGardener (Mar 22, 2018)

Check out my first hiking vlog. Hope you enjoy and thanks for watching  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acwQ1u-SQE8&t=9s


----------



## Matt Miller (Nov 22, 2018)

Great Video. I like the shots. Keep it up.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 11, 2020)

It might be cold to hiking in winter, brrr! nice video =)


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 13, 2020)

Never thought of doing that for a hike!  We take lots of pictures but never a video.  I do create videos for skiing dirt biking and on the RZR but this video created ideas!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jimk (Apr 15, 2020)

Hiking story I can relate to.  Had similar feelings when skiing shut down:
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/12/opinion/coronavirus-appalachian-trail.html


----------



## hiking346 (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for sharing such a video.


----------

